# Dogs on dating sites



## SquarePeg (Jul 14, 2020)

A cute thread idea I stole from one of my dog community facebook groups.  Post a picture that your dog would use as a profile pic if they were using a dating site.  Cats also allowed!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> A cute thread idea I stole from one of my dog community facebook groups.  Post a picture that your dog would use as a profile pic if they were using a dating site.  Cats also allowed!
> 
> View attachment 194472


Loves quiet nights at home.


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 194475


Loves long walks on the beach.


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2020)

Into meditation and long naps.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 15, 2020)

Ha, fun idea.  I shall see if I can get my and my daughters dogs sit for pics.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 15, 2020)

I am going to have to find some pics.  This should be fun. =]


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 15, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 194497



looking to share cozy nights by the fireplace


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## compur (Jul 15, 2020)

I am single and I can attest there are already lots of photos of dogs on dating sites.


----------



## terri (Jul 15, 2020)

compur said:


> I am single and I can attest there are already lots of photos of dogs on dating sites.


And are they looking for someone to share a rug with?


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 16, 2020)

Wanted, young *dogs* single and free
Experience in love preferred
But will accept a young trainee

-  the Honey Cone






I miss Soul Train and American Band Stand.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 16, 2020)

Great song!


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 16, 2020)

Will go to greats heights for your love...


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 16, 2020)

Outdoor adventurous female.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 18, 2020)

Swinger ad


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 19, 2020)

Leather and licking


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 19, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 194662


The serious type..lol


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 19, 2020)

Likes to party all night.. and day...


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 19, 2020)

DSC_4581 by pixmedic, on Flickr

or maybe, 



husky portrait flowers by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Jul 19, 2020)

Serious inquiries only, please.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 19, 2020)

Did someone post a swingers ad...






Likes to cuddle...


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 20, 2020)

One who enjoys winter and 

 sports is a plus..


----------



## waday (Jul 20, 2020)

I must be from France, because ma_damn_!


----------

